# What would happen with multiple exposures: same shot, morning, afternoon, sunset



## Treymac

Hey guys. I`ve come up with an idea of doing a multiple exposure of the same shot, one in the morning, one in the afternoon, and one at night. I would think it would be like and HDR image, but what does that look like on B&W film?


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Can't wait to see your result of this experiment.


----------



## NateS

ErectedGryphon said:


> Can't wait to see your result of this experiment.



Likewise....though you would want to try and not touch the camera the entire day so that the shots were all the same (sure you knew that).  I'll be interested in seeing the results from this.


----------



## bigtwinky

Give it a shot (haha) and post it up!


----------



## Sensayshun

Wouldn't the shadows all kind of merge on the floor giving the floor a very dark look? But yeah, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Treymac

Thanks guys. I guess the best thing to do is just try it out then. Now I just have to think of a good spot to do it at.


----------



## jbylake

Well............we're waiting......



Just kidding, I think that it's a great idea.  Post your results, whether it works for you or not.  I'd be very interested in seeing them.
J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Actor

NateS said:


> you would want to try and not touch the camera the entire day so that the shots were all the same


I'm thinking that would be tough.  Even if you mount the camera on a very heavy tripod at some spot where some bystander won't bump it, you still have to re-cock the shutter, which might move the camera just enough that the shots don't line up.  Plus, if there are temperature variations during the day, the tripod legs might not expand/contract the same amount.  A very small change in angle can mean a big apparent movement of an object far away.


----------



## apertureman

Still waiting...........


----------



## jbylake

Since you're using a film camera, I shoot film most of the time, do you have a motor drive or power winder? That could eliminate having to advance the film manually, and eliminating some of the movement...I think I'm going to try the same experiment. If I come up with anything worth posting, I'll credit you for the idea..I'm going to try it on a hard concrete floor, add some weight to the bottom hook on my tripod, and use a cable for the shutter..I think that may help. Hope you don't mind me stealing your idea...but I have question, what kind and ISO film are you going to experiment with?

J.:mrgreen:

Uhhh...just dawned on me, I'm going to use a Canon A1, so I can do multiple exposures without winding the shutter.


----------



## usayit

Interesting... but my first thought would be to do it in the darkroom instead...

3 separate frames taken at different times of the day.  Expose the paper in the enlarger multiple times, one for each frame.  Experiment with exposure times for each frame separately.  You can even custom create masks and dodge/burn accordingly.

Sounds like a whole lot more fun since you can have experiment with reproducible results using the same set of negative frames.



btw... I tried a similar experiment exposing the same scene using different negatives that had different characteristics in grain.  The idea was to isolate subject using a fine detailed grain (low ISO) and background using coarse grain high speed films.  The results were not as dramatic as I had hoped.... never got a chance to try again as the class was coming to a close.


----------



## benjyman345

Cool concept.

Have you or anyone else tried it yet?? 
Would love to see someones results (even if it didn't work out).

Might give this a go sometime - just means I have to stay with the camera all day watching for suspect bypasses. lol


----------



## ann

almost a year later and no results?


----------



## John Mc

I may try this at my gf's this weekend,but it would only be a 2 shot exposure.i'll let you's know how it go's.depending on the weather,however,it wont be the best of views,im sure it'll give us an idea


----------



## ann

remember to adjust the exposure for each shot so the "whole" is not over -exposed.


----------



## John Mc

I shall  thanks


----------



## white

ann said:


> remember to adjust the exposure for each shot so the "whole" is not over -exposed.


So does this mean you shoot the scene 3 stops under if you plan to make 3 exposures?


----------



## benjyman345

any results!!??


----------



## John Mc

Yeah,when i developed the film,and checked the image,it was completly black,ive over exposed the frames somehow,its somethinf im going to sort out,cause im interested in seeing the results


----------



## benjyman345

John Mc said:


> Yeah,when i developed the film,and checked the image,it was completly black,ive over exposed the frames somehow,its somethinf im going to sort out,cause im interested in seeing the results



good to hear that you had a go at it. Look forward to seeing results next time.


----------



## zamanakhan

there is actually an example of this in the n8008s manual, look for the manual on google and u might be able to see what the result might be like


----------



## John Mc

Plan!im going to give it another atempt this weekend possibly,depending on my college work i have to do


----------



## benjyman345

zamanakhan said:


> there is actually an example of this in the n8008s manual, look for the manual on google and u might be able to see what the result might be like



I had a look through the pdf manual but didn't notice what you were referring to..


----------



## Buckster

geesgaas said:


> Wouldn't the shadows all kind of merge on the floor giving the floor a very dark look?


Just the opposite, I would think.


----------

